# Friend Request



## Bethel (Jul 12, 2012)

I have Friend Request from a name that I don't recognize, nor do I see the name on the Community Member List. I'm going to reject the request (which sounds harsh), but I thought someone on admin side should know. If it's not a big deal, then please ignore this post.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 13, 2012)

If you don't recognize the name, and you are uncomfortable with giving an unknown person such an "elevated" status (what the connection does, I'm not totally sure, even though I have a number of these digital-PB-pals myself)--then just ignore it. On the other hand, you (or the other) might try PMing, in order to get or give more info to help your decision.

I don't know about the list, or why a name is/isn't there. Sometimes the system lets people who are not "all-the-way-in" (someone waiting for membership) do certain things, probably because they have to have limited communication in order to request membership. I can't say for sure.


----------



## Bethel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you, I didn't think about sending a PM. I still don't see the name on the community list, but it does show up on the drop down box in the PM system.


----------

